# Looking for New Home for 2 Females in the CT/MA Area



## moony (Mar 21, 2012)

It kills me to have to even write this post, but I have to face the facts. I'm a college student with two adorable female rats, Sadie and Penny. They're about 6 months old and full of energy. This summer, I will be all the way on the other side of the country at an internship, and bringing them along just isn't an option. My parents don't really enjoy them and would definitely not entertain the idea of keeping them in our brand new house. Next year, I am going to be living in housing that doesn't allow pets either. I don't really know what to do with my two babies, but I think putting them into a new, loving home would be best for them. 

They are sociable and love people's company and exploring everything! I'd be willing to give everything that comes with them - cage, toys, bowls, food, etc. Please please please let me know if you are interested or if you know of anyone who would be interestedin letting these two little ratties nudge their ways into your heart and home!


----------



## lynrichards13 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi! They are so cute!!! I am interested.  I just sent you a private message!


----------

